# Female medic attacked



## DT4EMS (Jul 28, 2005)

Paramedic attacked while helping beaten elderly man 

By Kevin Roy 
A Chicago paramedic was attacked and injured while responding to a call on Chicago's West Side. The Chicago Fire Department says attacks on paramedics and firefighters are a growing problem in the city. 
Paramedic Renee Perry suffered a broken nose and other injuries in Sunday morning's attack. Police are searching for the suspect in that attack. 

It is much more common than you might think. One study found 92 percent of paramedics in Chicago have been assaulted at some point, and in the course of a 12-year career, Chicago paramedics average more than nine assaults. The case this week is even worse, an aggravated battery that nearly left the paramedic blind. 

"I actually felt bones crunch in my face," Perry said. 


http://abclocal.go.com/wls/news/print_0629...paramedics.html

*EDIT: To conform to News Posting Guidelines for copyrighted material.*


----------



## MedicPrincess (Jul 28, 2005)

Is this common in your areas?  Not the getting assaulted on the job, but entering a scene that is not secure.

In our 3 counties, that I am familiar with, we wouldn't.  If we are going to an assault, and the police are not on scene we hold back.  Same thing with fights, shootings, stabbings, suicide attempts, most drug overdoses, and anything else that would seem not safe.  This includes the paramedics "gut feeling" that something is definantly wrong.

How many of you enter a scene that you know is unsafe?  I thought our safety was #1....maybe I still live in a Utopia.

Now..thats not to say I have never got on scene and went Oh Sh*t, we should have held back....as evidenced by the time I was being dragged out to the street by a family memeber because he was mad I told him to back off, all the while letting dispatch know that I needed SO and the Engine to step it up a lot (I think only 2 words not allowed to be said on the radio came out that time).

But still..if we know the scene is not safe, we don't go.  Do you?


----------



## Wingnut (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EMTPrincess_@Jul 28 2005, 05:54 PM
> *
> 
> But still..if we know the scene is not safe, we don't go.  Do you? *


 Absolutely not.


If we didn't state "scene safety" during our practces, it was a critical fail. We're extremely strict about entering a scene.


----------



## MMiz (Jul 28, 2005)

Oh come on now people, who here has worked in EMS and NEVER been assaulted or have a patient attempt to do something?

I work as a contingent employee, and have probably worked with most people in my private ambulance service.  I dont know someone who hasn't had a patient go at them.  I've heard of EMTs with massive injuries due to patients attacking.

Sure there are some stories where I would say "Oh come on now, this goes back to basic scene safety," but sometimes EMTs are just attacked, and it's really not their fault.

Luckily I've never had an issue, but it's really just a matter of time.  :unsure:


----------



## DT4EMS (Jul 28, 2005)

It is like I said before.................There are only two types of EMS providers working the streets today......those who have been attacked and those who will be.

Just remember I said that.

I don't know all the in's and outs of this particular case. I do know that the news doesn't alwys get it right.

It is possible that since it was an elderly man that was being treated, the initial report may have been the "suspect has left the scene".

Regardless, a female medic was assaulted WITH A PIPE IN THE FACE!

I see a real problem here. Administrators still refuse to acknowledge the fact we are targets on an ambulance. Not always, not everyday, but it happens.

This didn't even get national attention or widespread news coverage at all. I found it by doing one of my regular searches on assualted EMS providers.

It is NOT part of the job to be assaulted. You can remember I said that too! :angry:


----------



## rescuecpt (Jul 29, 2005)

This case is a couple months old if I remember correctly - I think I even saw the female EMT on the news talking about the experience and how she wants to heal and get back to work because she knows not everyone is like this.


----------



## emtchicky156 (Jul 29, 2005)

The police are usually on scene before us here, but even if they arent we NEVER go into a scene that has  not been secured. This all goes back to the first days of basic class scene safety scene safety. Sometimes we take it for granted that our scene is safe this is a reminder to us all.


----------



## Margaritaville (Jul 29, 2005)

DT4EMS,

You make a good point showing this article, but no one is EVER completely prepared for every situation.

For everyone else - remember your scene safety - but always know that no matter what, the unexpected will occur!

What about dispatch relaying wrong information "by mistake". How about having a patient as a stalker that knows the system? And my personal favorite, having police, security, management escort you to a scene - only to go running away, to call for help.

All the fancy scene safety scenarios in the world from classes will never fully prepare anyone for every call!! That you can take to all of the EMS instructors and recruiters out there and say "hey, its not a matter of if I get hurt - how about when, and how will I be protected.

Just think about it. And DT4EMS if you have any questions, thoughts or comments for your "research" - feel free to PM me.


----------



## vtemti (Jul 29, 2005)

We have PD response on almost every call. They do a great job in relaying info to us and if the scene is not secure, they will not let us approach.


----------



## TTLWHKR (Jul 29, 2005)

I listen to the scanner up here in the sticks all the time, and it occured to me that the locals never have police protection. Unless there is a weapon involved, police do not respond. When they do, it takes about 2 hours anyway. Maybe because the whole region only has one car, but still. 

Any scene can turn unsafe in an instant, just gotta watch the ones w/  the preexisting mental conditions. If all else fails, smash them in the face w/ a cylinder and trip them. Say they fell on the cylinder while trying to attack you. Works everytime.  h34r:


----------



## Jon (Jul 30, 2005)

Out here, in the philly suburbs, PD rolls on most calls (they don't show up at the nursing homes, and they don't show up for "BS" if they are busy). Most times, we are expected to stage for violent crimes (Shootings, stabbings, assaults) and emotional disorders (EDP's / psych calls). I was always taught that it was black and white... violent / psych - you staged. I caught crap for staging for an emotional disorder that was a 8-year-old who was just out of a 10-day inpatient psych stay.

I've learned that it is a very gray area, and I won't go to an assault without PD there in case the doer shows up again... I'm willing to go in alone on psych runs, depending on my crew.... If I can count on my partner or a secondary to "have my back" I will, but I won't do it alone. I also ONLY do it after talking it over with my parnter.

As TTLWHKR said... any scene can turn unsafe in an instant... either in the boonies or in the city.... either way, everyone has a gun or 10   

Which brings back another topic - body armor. I wear a vest regularly, as do several others with this squad. I'm n ot planning on getting shot, but the discomfort beats the heck out of having extra holes in you.

Jon


----------



## DT4EMS (Jul 30, 2005)

A vest can help more than just for bullets.

 A leading proponent for EMS safety was picked up and thrown into a fire hydrant by a doped up patient. He claims the vest he was wearing prevented him from being paralyzed for life.


----------



## Jon (Jul 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DT4EMS_@Jul 30 2005, 06:30 PM
> * A vest can help more than just for bullets.
> 
> A leading proponent for EMS safety was picked up and thrown into a fire hydrant by a doped up patient. He claims the vest he was wearing prevented him from being paralyzed for life. *


 Yep... It works for blunt force dissapation (I got kicked by a psych transfer... didn't hurt as much as it should have) and for "edged weapons" as well... even if not stab rated, it takes lots of effort to cut kevlar.

Jon


----------



## coloradoemt (Jul 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MMiz_@Jul 28 2005, 09:32 PM
> * Oh come on now people, who here has worked in EMS and NEVER been assaulted or have a patient attempt to do something?
> 
> I work as a contingent employee, and have probably worked with most people in my private ambulance service.  I dont know someone who hasn't had a patient go at them.  I've heard of EMTs with massive injuries due to patients attacking.
> ...


 Well said!!. I wonder about the experience levels of those who ask if the scene was safe whenever there is an assault on an EMS provider. It is as if they figure once the scene is deemed safe nothing is going to change.


----------

